# New Dump Site - a bit of everything



## yacorie (Dec 30, 2018)

Found a new to me dump site that is clearly a spot people go to based on the holes I saw.  I wasn't prepared to dig so all I did was walk around picking up bottles and jars that other people didn't want or were on the surface.  I gave them all a quick clean but they need to be cleaned better.  The ACLs I haven''t touched so they can dry  - a recommedation I think I read on this site.

I'll admit, I don't know much about bottles so anything that looks cool or has some type of embossing always comes home with me, even if it ends up in the recycle bin later.

The nice thing about this spot was that there were a lot of local (connecticut) bottles. I tried to write down what they are for each of the pictures.  I'll definitely be hitting this spot again.

Picture 1 - Wan-Eta Cocoa Boston jar, Atlas EZ Seal Jar, Presto Glass Top Jar, Trade mark Lightning Jar



Picture 2 - Atlas EZ Seal Jar, Safe Seal Jar, Drey Perfect Mason jar, random jar


Picture 3 - Random Blue Glass


Picture 4 - some milk glass and a green jar


Picture 5 - some medicines - screw tops mostly but embossed 


Picture 6 - Star Water Miracle of the Wash Day bottle (found 3 of these), Virginia Dare Garrett & CO New York and St Louis (found 3 of these), Listerine, Odell's (barber tonic).


Picture 7 - Frommers (not sure what this is), Thames Clue Beverages Norwich CT, Charter Oak Bottline works Hartford CT, Portland Bottling Works Portland CT, 2nd Portland Bottle


Picture 8 - Hortons Pilsener Brewing New York, Tumble Brook Beverage Company Hartford CT, Granite Rock Spring, Curran & Joyce Co Inc


Picture 9 - CT Breweries Bridgeport CT, Hydrox Meriden CT, Bacon Bottling Company Hartford, CT


Picture 10 - 2 Fox Spring Beverages, Royal Crown, Red Cap Refresher R Germicide.


----------



## RelicRaker (Dec 30, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Nice ass[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ortment [/FONT][FONT=&quot]of canning jars. I'm n[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ot familiar w/ C[/FONT][FONT=&quot]onnecticut brands but ACLs are always c[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ol[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. (I've f[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ound s[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ome [/FONT][FONT=&quot]obscure l[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ocal brands in my area.)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]If y[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ou g[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o back with t[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ols[/FONT][FONT=&quot], try and get a feel f[/FONT][FONT=&quot]or where the [/FONT][FONT=&quot]oldest part [/FONT][FONT=&quot]of the dump[/FONT][FONT=&quot] might be. Y[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ou n[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ever kn[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ow what's underf[/FONT][FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ot.  [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] HH[/FONT]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 30, 2018)

Those are some nice finds, I'm surprised that other diggers would leave some of those behind.  I wonder if there's a deeper layer of older stuff which people are digging down to and casting aside the 30s bottles, even the nicer ones.  Or maybe it's people who don't take duplicates back with them.


----------



## yacorie (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm not sure how old the deeper parts will be but I get a feeling thats why people were digging.  This area of town goes back to the early 1800s so somewhere there must be a spot where they were dumping their trash, although it could be under another building at this point.  I certainly plan to go back again and see what I can find.  The only problem is I have so many bottles/jars the wife is starting to get annoyed with all the boxes and totes full of stuff.


----------



## RCO (Dec 31, 2018)

that's a fair bit of bottles to come out of one dump , definitely wonder what else was down there .  here they didn't seem to toss a lot of whole unbroken soda's , I'd be lucky to find a couple in a small dump site. 
although more bottles seem to have been tossed in lakes here for some reason


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice Finds! I also just recently found a Wan-E Ta Cocoa jar except mine is SCA.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 31, 2018)

RCO said:


> that's a fair bit of bottles to come out of one dump , definitely wonder what else was down there .  here they didn't seem to toss a lot of whole unbroken soda's , I'd be lucky to find a couple in a small dump site.
> although more bottles seem to have been tossed in lakes here for some reason


City dumps and household dumps seem to differ sharply in that regard.  If you could find a municipal dump, I bet you'd start finding some intact sodas.  This one reminds me of a dump I dug for a bit years ago, it was packed with sodas in an area where sodas in the local dumps were very unusual.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 31, 2018)

Someone left a nice variety of bottles behind. Their loss is your  gain. I've noticed that sometimes bottles on the surface will get "protected" from breaking or damage if they are against a fallen tree or some other protective object on the ground. A fallen tree can also stop bottles from rolling down a hillside to their demise.


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 1, 2019)

laving behind common or chipped bottles are always what happens in big dumps. if I dig up 100 bottles , I my only bring home 10 or 15 .


----------



## BottleDragon (Jan 2, 2019)

Those are some nice sodas and beers. Hard to believe they were left, though perhaps they're common for that area. As mentioned, any damage, even a small chip will turn off many diggers unless it's a rare bottle.



sunrunner said:


> laving behind common or chipped bottles are always what happens in big dumps. if I dig up 100 bottles , I my only bring home 10 or 15 .



Yeah, same here. I leave 90% of what I dig, and still take home too many. Then when I get home and start cleaning them I usually find a few more either damaged or just ones I regret taking. Those go back with me on my next trip.

That's still a nice selection of bottles. I typically always bring home any good canning jars and embossed medicines, even if they're common ones. Cobalt slicks I normally leave, because they're quite numerous around here. Milk glass, it just depends on whether I like the design, but there are so many different ones. Green bottles I also take because I don't come across very many at all.


----------



## yacorie (Jan 2, 2019)

BottleDragon said:


> Those are some nice sodas and beers. Hard to believe they were left, though perhaps they're common for that area. As mentioned, any damage, even a small chip will turn off many diggers unless it's a rare bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well thats probably true of a bunch of stuff we bring home.  We bring home anything thats embossed or "looks cool" and then we figure out the deal once we rinse them off at home.  There are certainly dings/cracks in some of the stuff we bring home.  Also, some of the bottles that are new to us, might be common and we figure that out later.  Anything with color we bring home usually  There are a bunch of green bottles with no embossing that we leave there, but now that you mention it, we dont' find many green ones either.


----------



## yacorie (Jan 2, 2019)

So my son and I decided to hit this dump again on New Years Day. This time we did a little bit of digging - but not too much. Still came home with 2 overflowing 5 gallon buckets of bottles. I'll admit, we keep things that others probably toss back beause they are chipped or cracked. If they're bad, we leave them but if its one we don't have or haven't seen - it comes home. We also throw "anything that looks cool" in the bucket. 

here are pictures from the day.  Not sure what the amber Pilgrim embossed bottle is and I can't seem to locate other examples of Portland Bottling Works Portland CT even though its very local to me.  I can see from the directory that it was there but can't find much else, thought it might be because Portland Bottling from Oregon is all over the place when I search.

Hopefully people don't mind pictures

Picture 1 - atlas/ball jars
Picture 2 - 1/2 gallon Dazzle Amber, 3 Virginia Dare, 1 champagne
Picture 3 - some random 'cool bottle', one with a pilgrim that i can't ID and a readville Dry Gin
Pictures 4 and 5 - each side of the amber pilgrim bottle
Picture 6 - Large medicine bottle, unmarked amber bottle, Star water, Lydia Pinkham and Wayne Country Produce
Picture 7 - Pluto Water, RJ Ritter, Merrill's Saybrook CT, Granite Rock Water, Charter Oak Beverages Hartford CT
Picture 8 - 3 different Portland Bottling works Portland CT (I cannot find pictures of other bottles from here anywhere for some reason), Great Pacific Tea
Picture 9, 10, 11 - some random bottles/jars
Picture 12 - 1933 Chicago Worlds Fair Bottle - I need to get the lid off.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 2, 2019)

Dang I like that Chicago World's Fair bottle! There were tons of Fair souverirs but that's a winner in my book!


----------



## Len (Dec 6, 2020)

Sounds like a dig spot you can go back to for a long time. Congrats.  My wife used to say similiar things to me. Now she likes them too. Have you sold any over the last three years? If you haven't start and take her out to dinner. --Len


----------

